# recalls???



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Fellow SE-R owners. How many people have recieved factory recalls for the SE-R 2003-04? They are for the cam sensor or something.

Chris


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please do a search.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

ok....look at the top of the page. Locked.


----------

